# Anyone use "Lapis Lustre" sand



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

The sand could cause issues as it is beach sand. Beach sand is known to have not only salt, but lots of shell and coral fragments that can mess with your water chemistry. I have not used this brand of sand, so I cant say for sure that is what may be in it. But it is worth investigating further.


Jason


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

While were on the topic of sand, anyone know where I can find a big bag of black sand for really cheap?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

raul dude, that's hard to find hehe if i could find that i totally would use it......... since you're in torrance i say the best bet is go to la... they got everything in la


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Raul-7, I grew up in Torrance! Did you grow up there or moved there? I sure miss the weather.......


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I moved here 3 years ago, I was raised in Redondo..but then my mom decided to move here for some reason!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, Redondo is a nice place  

Do you ever go to the tidal pools off of Palos Verdes/Torrance Beach? (I don't remember exactly where they are, I used to go often as a child. It was great playing with all the anemones. I loved to stick my fingers in them and watch them close up. 

My brother's ex-wife and son live in Torrance and some aunts, one cousin, and my mother still does. Boy has it changed though since I grew up. I went back to visit about a year and a half ago and WOW! It has grown tremendously. 

I hope you find your sand. In terms of getting stuff, Los Angeles is so so so so very much more advanced than where I am now (rural North Carolina). The weather here leaves much to be desired!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Oppps sorry, that was me. I guess I wasn't logged in.


----------

